

Lou Gehrig May Not Have Had Lou Gehrig’s Disease - edw519
http://www.wired.com/playbook/2010/08/lou-gehrig-disease?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
dbrown26
He may not have had ALS, but I'm pretty sure he still had Lou Gehrig's
disease.

